# [Review] be quiet! Shadow Rock Slim - Schmaler Leisetreter im Check!



## Jarafi (7. April 2014)

*Review*​ 


*be quiet!*​ 
*Shadow Rock Slim
*​ 


*Herzlich willkommen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*​ 
​ 
*Danksagungen*

 Ein großes Dankeschön geht an *be quiet!* für das Sample!​ 


*Informationen zum Test*
        Mit dem neuen Shadow Rock Slim bekommt die Shadow Rock Kühler-Familie von be quiet! einen schlanken Zuwachs spendiert.
  Dieser orientiert sich wie die anderen Shadow Rock Kühler nicht an  einem schwarzen Design, sondern kommt in elegantem Silber daher.

  Er verfügt über 4 6-mm Heatpipes und 52 Aluminiumlamellen sowie einen 135-mm Lüfter ebenfalls aus dem Hause be quiet!
  Mit seinem Kaufpreis von ca. 35-€ buhlt er aggressiv um die Gunst der Käufer.
  Was der schlanke Kühler aus dem Hause be quiet! leistet, klärt mein Test. 








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QrUn238HxXQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






*Was ihr so findet*


Sucht euch was aus und LOS gehts​ 
*I.Äußerlichkeiten*
01. Die Verpackung & der Lieferumfang

*II.Detailbetrachtung*
01. Der Kühler im Detail
 02. Die Montage

*III. Der Test*
01. Das Testsystem

*Die Temperaturmessungen*

Die Temperaturen auf dem Tischaufbau mit Serienlüfter bei 7V und 12V
Die Temperaturen auf dem Tisch mit Silent-Lüfter bei 12V
Die Temperaturen auf dem Tisch mit Performance-Lüfter bei 12V
Die Lautstärke

*IV. Resümee*



*I. Die Äußerlichkeiten*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Die Verpackung & der Lieferumfang*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​
          Typisch für be quiet! wird auch der Shadow Rock Slim in einer komplett schwarzen Verpackung ausgeliefert.
  Die Front ziert dabei eine Abbildung unseres neuen Kühlkörpers  zusammen mit dessen Namensschriftzug, sowie des maximalen TDP-Wertes.
  Rückseitig finden wir eine beschriftete technische Zeichnung des Kühlers sowie die technisches Details des Kühlers.
  Auf den Seiten gibt es in fünf verschiedenen Sprachen noch einige Informationen zum eigentlichen Kühlerpaket.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
  Öffnen wir die Schachtel, finden wir sicher verstaut den  Shadow Rock Slim und sein kleines Zubehörpaket in einer extra  Schachtel.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





 

*II. Detailbetrachtung*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Der Kühler im Detail*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 

          Haben wir die schwarze Umverpackung entfernt, strahlt uns der  neue Shadow Rock Slim in seiner silbernen Farbgebung gerade zu an.
  Be quiet! setzt bei den Shadow Rock Kühlern im Gegensatz zu den  größeren Dark Rocks nämlich auf eine silberne anstatt auf eine schwarze  Farbgebung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit seinen 730-g zeigt sich der schlanke Einzelturm-Kühler beim Wiegen  eher konservativ, und bleibt deutlich unter der 1000-g Marke.
    Doch auch die 730-g müssen natürlich woher kommen. be quiet!  verpasst dem Shadow Rock Slim 52 Aluminiumlamellen in einem Abstand von  2-mm sowie einem Hochglanzfinish.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

  Dazu kommt als Abschluss nach oben eine spezielle Deckplatte aus  Aluminium; diese wurde eloxiert und gebürstet und wird in der Mitte vom  schwarzen be quiet! Schriftzug geziert.
  Neben dem Schriftzug befindet sich jeweils noch ein kleiner Schlitz, der für eine bessere Luftzirkulation sorgen soll.
  Die acht Heatpipenden sind jeweils mit einer silbernen Kappe als  Abschluss versehen, um diese an die Optik der Deckelplatte anzugleichen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



     Als CPU-Kontaktfläche kommt eine massive Kupferplatte zum Einsatz,  die mit einer Nickelschicht optisch aufgewertet wurde und die die  Bodenplatte gleichzeitig vor Korrosion schützen soll.
  Aus der Bodenplatte münden vier 6-mm Kupferheatpipes in die 52  Aluminiumlamellen um die CPU-Abwärme möglichst schnell abzugeben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



  Für die Belüftung sorgt ein hauseigener 135-mm Lüfter mit einem PWM-Anschluss.
  Dieser wird einfach mit zwei Klammern am eigentlichen Kühlkörper angeklemmt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Werfen wir noch einen kurzen Blick auf die technischen Details:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



  Die gesamte Verarbeitung des Shadow Rock Slim lässt keinen Anlass zur Kritik aufkommen.




*Die Montage *​ 
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
            Die Montage des Shadow Rock Slim erfolgt bei mir auf einem AM3+ System mit einer FX-CPU.

  Als erstes muss das komplette AMD-Retentionmodul entfernt und die CPU  von den Resten der alten Wärmeleitpaste gereinigt werden.
  Dann nimmt man besser die Montageanleitung zur Hand, falls man noch nie einen be quiet! Kühler montiert hat.
  Die Multibackplate wird nun an den entsprechenden Bohrungen für den  jeweiligen Sockel mit den vier selbsthaltenden Gewindestangen bestückt.
  Nun wird diese so unter dem Mainboard positioniert, das die vier  Gewindestangen aus den Bohrungen um den CPU-Sockel hervorstehen.
  An diese vier Stangen werden nun die vier C-Profilabstandshalter geklippt.
  Dann werden am eigentlichen CPU-Kühler die beiden AMD Halterungen mit jeweils zwei Schrauben fixiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die CPU wird nun mit Wärmeleitpaste bestrichen und der Shadow Rock Slim,  so auf der CPU positioniert dass er von unten mit den vier  Gewindestangen verschraubt werden kann.
  Doch genau hier wird die Montage sehr fummelig, denn die Schrauben  müssen von hinten geschraubt werden oder von unten, je nachdem ob das  Mainboard ein oder ausgebaut ist.
  Hier holt man sich am besten eine dritte Hand zu Hilfe.
  Ein weiterer Nachteil bei einem AMD-System: Der Kühler kann nicht  gedreht werden, so dass er mit dem Gehäuseluftstrom arbeitet: Er bläst  im Gehäuse daher entweder nach oben oder unten.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



    Bei der RAM-Höhe können Module mit bis zu 42-mm installiert werden  bis auf den Slot, der der CPU am nächsten liegt. Hier blockieren die  Heatpipes hohen RAM-Module und erzwingen so den Einbau von Low-Profile  RAM.
  Ihr solltet etwa 10-15 Minuten für die Montage einplanen.
  An Werkzeug reichen ein kleiner und ein großer Schraubendreher sowie eine dritte Hand.


*III. der Test*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 
*Das Testsystem*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​
Für den Kühlertest kommt ein aktuelles AMD-System mit einer FX-CPU zum Einsatz.
  Der FX-8150 wird in meinem Test mit einem Takt von 4,0 GHz betrieben, um den Kühlern ordentlich auf den Zahn zu fühlen.
 Die weiteren Details des Testsystem entnehmt ihr den beiden Tabellen.
 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Die Temperaturmessungen*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​           Die Temperaturmessungen finden auf einem offenen Tischaufbau     statt,   wobei die jeweilige Zimmertemperatur von den aktuellen      CPU-Temperaturen  abgezogen wird. 

  Da das komplette Setup überarbeitet wurde, kommt hier das neue Testverfahren zum Einsatz.
  Die Kühler werden sowohl mit der Serienbelüftung getestet, als auch       mit den beiden Noiseblocker-Lüftern als Referenzlüfter für alle   Kühler.
  Ein Multiframe M12-P für die Performance-Systeme und ein M12-S1 für Silentsysteme.
  Beide werden mit voller Drehzahl betrieben.
  Außerdem wird bei jedem Test dieselbe Wärmeleitpaste in Form von Arctic MX2 verwendet. 

  Somit haben wir eine nette Übersicht der Kühler mit ihren Serienlüfter und den Kühlern mit dem jeweilig gleichen Lüfter.
  Nach jeweils 30 Minuten  werden die Temperaturen im Modus WORK bzw.       FULL abgelesen und der Test noch einmal wiederholt um möglichst       aussagekräftige Ergebnisse zu erhalten.
  Alle Temperaturen sind abzüglich der zum Testzeitpunkt herrschenden Raumtemperatur angegeben.
  Die Raumtemperatur entnehmt ihr bitte den Tabellen vor den jeweiligen Temperaturtests



Zum Einsatz kommen die Modi:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







*Die Temperaturen auf dem Tischaufbau mit Serienbelüftung bei 7V und 12V*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ Bei den Temperaturmessungen auf dem offenem Tischaufbau mit  dem Serienlüfter positioniert sich der Shadow Rock Slim
von be quiet! am oberen Ende der Kühlercharts. 
 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








*Die Temperaturen auf dem Tisch mit Silent-Lüfter bei 12V*

Mit dem Silent-Lüfter steigt die Temperatur natürlich aufgrund der     geringen Drehzahl weiter an, dafür arbeitet der Kühler mit dem     Noiseblocker fast lautlos.

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Die Temperaturen auf dem Tisch mit Performance-Lüfter bei 12V*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ Mit dem Performance-Lüfter, platziert sich der Shadwo Rock Slim im hinteren Bereich des Testfeldes.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Die Lautstärke*


*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​  
 Der Shadow Rock Slim verrichtet bei einer Lüfterspannung von 12-V seine Arbeit stets leise.
 Lediglich bei einem offnen Tischaufbau wie bei mir vernimmt man ein leichtes Rauschen. 

Werden die Lüfter mit 7-V betrieben, vernimmt man schlussendlich fast gar kein Rauschen mehr und der Shadow Rock Slim arbeitet nahezu lautlos.



*IV. Resümee*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
              Der Shadow Rock Slim aus dem Hause be quiet!  beeindruckt im Test vor allem durch seine geringe Lautstärke bei 12-V  Lüfterspannung und seine schlichte und edle Optik bei gleichzeitig  hervorragender Verarbeitung.
  Bei der Kühlleistung weiss der schlanke Kühler mit dem Serienlüfter  sowie dem Performance-Lüfter ebenfalls zu gefallen, lediglich mit dem  Silent-Lüfter fällt er etwas ab, was die Temperaturen angeht.

  Die Montage des Shadow Rock Slim gestaltet sich bis auf den letzten  Montageschritt einfach. Bei diesem ist es recht diffizil, den Kühler mit  den Gewindebolzen zu verschrauben.
  Weiterer Nachteil der Montagevorrichtung: Der Kühler kann auf  AMD-Systemen nicht gedreht werden, so dass er mit dem Gehäuseluftstrom  arbeitet.
  Durch den nicht drehbaren Kühler werden ausserdem die Ram-Slots in der  Höhe eingeschränkt; das trifft besonders den, der dem CPU-Sockel am  nächsten liegt.
  Alles in Allem präsentiert be quiet! hier einen soliden Kühler, der  für 35-€ einen Blick Wert ist - vorausgesetzt man sieht über die kleinen  Einschränkungen bei Montage und RAM hinweg.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






*Die Awards

*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




*Weitere Links zum Produkt*

*be quiet! **Shadow ROCK Slim im PCGH-Preisvergleich.*

*be quiet! Shadow ROCK Slim auf der be quiet! Webseite*






*Weitere Links zu mir und meinen Reviews*

Für mehr abgefahrene Reviews, Bild und und und, besucht Jarafi Reviews auf Facebook

*Facebookseite von Jarafi - Dem Hardwarechecker*

Die passenden Videos gibt es bei meinem Youtube-Kanal

*Youtube-Kanal von Jarafi - Dem harwdarechecker*


----------



## Jarafi (7. April 2014)

Zum Test:*
be quiet! Shadow Rock Slim
*​


----------

